# [Hands on] Wahrer Riese im Kurztest: Phobya G-Changer 560



## McZonk (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Der  Trend hin zu immer größeren Lüftern ist  ungebrochen und findet nun mit  140-Millimeter-Lüftern auch im  Wasserkühlungsbereich weite Verbreitung.  PC Games Hardware Extreme  konnte sich einen ersten Prototypen eines  wahren Riesen sichern  und gewährt bereits jetzt einen exklusiven Blick  auf den Phobya G-Changer  560 mit vier 140-Millimeter-Lüftern im  Vergleich zu einem High-End-Radiator im gängigen Format mit drei  120-Millimeter-Lüftern. *
​*Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

Der Testkandidat im Detail
Technische Daten
Lieferumfang
 Die Testmethodik
 Testsystem
 Wasserkreislauf
Temperaturbestimmung
 
 Messergebnisse
 Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
 Links
​*Der Testkandidat im Detail*Phobya-Produkte bevölkern noch nicht sehr lange den heimischen Wasserkühlungsmarkt. Umso beeindruckender ist der Umfang des Sortiements zu welchem jüngst auch die G-Changer-Radiatorserie hinzugestoßen war. Diese soll nun um Radiatoren im immer beliebteren Format für 140-Millimeter-Lüfter erweitert werden. Die Firma Aquatuning, die nebst Vertrieb auch für den Webauftritt der Marke Phobya zuständig ist, stellte uns nun exklusiv einen ersten Prototypen des G-Changer 560 mit Platz für ganze vier 140-Millimeter-Lüfern zur Verfügung.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höher, weiter und breiter war wohl das Motto bei der Konstruktion des G-Changer 560. Ganze 60 Millimeter Bauhöhe, 145 Millimeter Breite und satte 620 Millimeter Länge lassen unsere Referenz im beliebten 360er-Format wie ein Zwerg wirken. Das Gewicht von etwas über 2,5 Kilogramm wirkt hier schon nebensächlich. Die Abmessungen sind gleichzeitig auch ein klarer Nachteil, denn kaum ein  Gehäuse bieten überhaupt Platz für ein derartiges Monstrum.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch der G-Changer 560 trägt auf den beiden Seiten und der einen Stirnseite das Phobyalogo. Die Seiten sind aufgrund ihrer immensen Länge etwas wackelig geraten und weisen (bei unserem_ Prototypen_) noch unschöne Lackfehler auf. Auch zwei, drei kleinere Lamellenschäden waren zu entdecken. Hier wird bis zur Serie sicherlich nochmals nachgebessert.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lamellenabstand ist relativ weit gewählt (zwei Lamellen pro Zentimeter), was den Radiator für den Betrieb mit langsam drehenden Lüftern prädestiniert. Phobya bietet hier mit der Nano-G14-Serie eine günstige, hauseigene Lösung an (maximal 1.000 U/min), welche auch hier im Test zum Einsatz kommt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Anschlussseitig ist der Radiator mit vier G1/4"-Gewinden ausgestattet, welche unterschiedliche Konfigurationen zulassen. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite findet man ein weiteres Phobyalogo und eine Entlüftungsschraube. Der Radiator lässt sich aber auch ohne Gebrauch letzterer recht einfach entlüften.
​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*Technische Daten**Material:* Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing
*Farbe:* komplett Matt  Schwarz
*Abmaße:* (L x B x H): 621 x 145 x 60 Millimeter
*Anschlüsse:* G1/4" einseitig und stirnseitig
*Gewicht:*  ca. 2.590 Gramm
*Gewindegröße Schrauben:* M3
*Lüftergröße:* 4x 140mm
*Montierbarkeit:* von beiden Seiten
*Druckgetestet:*  2 Bar
*Sonstiges:* Entlüftungsschraube​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*Lieferumfang*Das Kapitel Lieferumfang ist schnell abgehandelt, denn der Radiator erreichte uns dank Vorserienstatus in einer einfachen Pappummantelung ohne Zubehör. Aquatuning sichert uns allerdings zu, dass der Lieferumfang beim finalen Produkt dem üblichen Lieferumfang der G-Changer-Serie entspricht und der Radiator den Endkunden somit in einer bedruckten Retailverpackung erreicht. 


1x Radiator
16x M3x30mm Schrauben
4x Entkopplung
2x schwarze  Verschlussschrauben Kunststoff
2x blacknickel Verschlussschrauben gerändelt
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*Die Testmethodik**Testsystem*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Wasserkreislauf*​Pumpe mit AGB und Temperatursensor -> Durchflussmesser ->  Radiator -> CPU -> Pumpe mit AGB und Temperatursensor -> …​*Temperaturbestimmung*​Bei den Radiatoren ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen Wasser- und  Raumtemperatur entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der Radiator das Wasser  mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag.  Je kleiner diese Differenz also  ausfällt, desto effizienter arbeitet der Radiator. Beide Temperaturen  bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft.

  Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der  Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet. Das heißt: bis sich bei der  Wassertemperatur über längere Zeit keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun  ermitteln wir per K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Wasser- und  Raumtemperatur und lesen über die Aquasuite den Durchfluss aus. Dieser Test wird  je nach Konstanz der Messwerte mindestens zweimal durchgeführt.
  Mittels Lüftersteuerung regeln wir die Phobya Nano-G12/14 Lüfter auf vier Drehzahlen (500/650/850/1.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute).​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Messergebnisse*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Auftragen der Delta-Temperaturen zwischen Wasser- und Lufttemperatur über der Drehzahl zeigt die Skallierung des Radiators mit der Drehzahl der Lüfter. Hier fällt im Vergleich zur Referenz mit drei 120-Millimieter-Lüftern - dem HWLabs BlackIce SR1 360 - der etwas flachere Verlauf der Kurve auf, welcher zeigt, dass sich Phobyas Spross gerade mit langsam drehenden Lüftern sehr wohl fühlt. Mit steigender Drehzahl kann das 360er-Format wieder etwas aufholen.

Im Kapitel Durchfluss weiß der G-Changer 560 ebenfalls zu gefallen und zeigt sich mit rund 141 Litern pro Stunde ähnlich restriktiv wie die deutlich kleineren High-End-Referenz (146 Liter pro Stunde).​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*Vorläufiges Fazit*Der Test eines Vorserienproduktes lässt die Findung eines Fazits nur begrenzt zu. Das Featureset überzeugt bereits jetzt: gängige M3-Gewinde, unterschiedliche Anschlussmöglichkeiten und eine Entlüftungsschraube wissen zu gefallen. Die Leistung stimmt bei unserem Testkandidaten bereits jetzt und zeigt gerade bei langsam drehenden Lüftern hervoragende Werte. Lediglich an der Verarbeitung muss sich bis zur finalen Serie, die Ende März / Anfang April den Markt erreichen wird, noch einiges tun. 

Gänzlich offen bleibt aber die Frage für wen ein derartiges Monstrum kreiert wird. Fakt ist nämlich dass der potentielle Käufer, der einen Radiator dieser Größenordnung (Über 62 cm Länge) in einem Gehäuse unterbringen will, zwangsläufig auf größere Umbaumaßnahmen stoßen wird oder gar auf einen Eigenbau setzen muss. Daher empfiehlt sich hier eventuell der Griff zum kleineren Modell mit drei 140-Millimeter-Lüftern. Hier werden wir zeitnah eine umfangreiche Marktübersicht vorbereiten.​*Testtabelle und Wertung*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Links*- Phobya bei Aquatuning
- Phobya-Homepage
 - HWLabs BlackIce SR1-Special bei Caseking​_ Vielen Dank an Aquatuning und Caseking für die Unterstützung des Tests._​ -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Bilderspeicher.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juni 2010)

Excellenter Test. Bei der Größe und 4! 140mm-Lüftern kann man diese Leistung auch erwarten


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juni 2010)

Abe entschprechend teuer wird er sein, der beste Riesen Radiator ist immer noch der 1080er von Phobya, schön günstig MASSIVE Kühlleistung, und recht hübsch


----------



## Nils_ (7. Dezember 2010)

Was war nun die CPU Temp. bei Last?


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2010)

Die reine CPU-Temperatur ist bei so einem Test überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig. Daher arbeitet man mit Delta-Werten zwischen CPU-Temperatur, Wasser und Luft, welche eine Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Radiatoren wesentlich besser ermöglicht.


----------

